
How Puritans became capitalists - robg
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2010/08/01/how_puritans_became_capitalists/?rss_id=Boston+Globe+--+Ideas+section
======
shabble
I'm surprised they completely failed to mention
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Protestant_Ethic_and_the_Sp...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Protestant_Ethic_and_the_Spirit_of_Capitalism)
which is probably the classical text on the matter (and they appear to
reinvent quite a lot of the same theories)

